# شاشات إعلانية فلاشية 60 × 80 سم 60 طريقة عرض 4 أقلام كتابة ملونة مجاناً



## ابوطالب محمود (26 سبتمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شاشات إعلانية فلاشية 60 × 80 سم[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]60 طريقة عرض[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 أقلام كتابة ملونة مجاناً[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حصرياً بالممكلة العربية السعودي لدى مؤسسة قيادات للتجارة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خصم خاص للكميات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جوال : 00966540248293[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]0161178244[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]0108409852[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولمشاهده الفديو الخاص اضغط علي الرابط التالي[/FONT]
: شاشات إعلانية فلاشية : قيادات SMS[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شاشات إعلانية فلاشية 60 × 80 سم 60 طريقة عرض 4 أقلام كتابة ملونة مجاناً*

بالتووفيق لك ,,,


----------



## جوو الرياض (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شاشات إعلانية فلاشية 60 × 80 سم 60 طريقة عرض 4 أقلام كتابة ملونة مجاناً*

مووفق ياابو طااالب ......


----------



## fahoodi2009 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: شاشات إعلانية فلاشية 60 × 80 سم 60 طريقة عرض 4 أقلام كتابة ملونة مجاناً*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

